# HDMI to antenna adapter



## 99 wirenuts (Sep 8, 2018)

I’ve been searching online for an adapter since I just upgraded my DirecTV receiver to the Genie box. Unfortunately, there is no antenna( RG 6 type) output which I need so i can split the feed out to watch TV in the basement. ( Too cheap to pay for an extra receiver). I saw one on Radio Shack online, but it seems to be always out of stock. Anyone know where else i can get one?


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The adapter you need will be box not just a cable. You need a modulator to convert the HDMI signal to a an RF type output.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

I never heard of one and could not find HDMI to coax.


I did find an HDMI splitter if the basement TV has HDMI. There are 2 options on this page: https://www.monoprice.com/search/index?keyword=HDMI++splitter


----------



## 99 wirenuts (Sep 8, 2018)

I was thinking about splitting the HDMI Feed, but wasn’t sure how long you can run Hdmi cables, or how long you can buy hdmi cable. I would probably need about 40’.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

> Like many video, audio and data cables, HDMI cords can suffer from signal degradation at longer lengths—*50 feet* is generally considered the maximum reliable length. And it's rare to see an HDMI cable longer than *25 feet* in a store.Jun 29, 2011
> 
> *How To Extend Your HDMI Cables - DIY Tech*
> 
> www.popularmechanics.com › home › how-to-extend-your-hdmi-cab.



Everything is cheaper at Monoprice and shipping is reasonable.


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

If you have Internet in the basement, you might consider using a Chromecast. Assuming you're DirecTV susbscription supports it.


If it works, you won't need to scream this upstairs "hey change the genie receiver to my fav. channel" 


https://www.att.com/support/article/att-tv/KM1226927


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

Joed is correct, you need a modulator to convert HDMI to RF (RG6) / RF to HDMI.

https://www.amazon.com/s?k=RF+Modulator,+HDMI+to+ATSC&ref=nb_sb_noss


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

Is there an analog output or other outputs on the back of the Genie?


----------



## Mystriss (Dec 26, 2018)

^^ Ah yeah, good catch @adamz -- If your box happens to have RCA's you can use multiple runs of RG6 to carry to the signal, usually need at least 3 though (right, left audio & one video) You can often run RG6 video, then a Toslink or speaker wire for right/left audio.

Putting an RCA connector on the end of an RG6 is surprisingly easy too, I just did a ton of them myself. I explained the process here: https://www.diychatroom.com/f49/weekend-quickies-small-diy-projects-651357/index2/#post6128077 (Putting on an RCA tip is exactly the same process, you're just using an RCA connector instead of an F-Style connector  )


----------



## 99 wirenuts (Sep 8, 2018)

adamz said:


> Is there an analog output or other outputs on the back of the Genie?


I will look again when i get home, but I think I only have an S-video, USB port and a single RCA audio jack in addition to the HDMI.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

That's an old TV but you can buy hdmi-svideo converters https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=hdmi+to+s-video+adapter


With the current price of TVs it might be cheaper to just buy a new one.


----------



## 99 wirenuts (Sep 8, 2018)

Colbyt said:


> That's an old TV but you can buy hdmi-svideo converters https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&q=hdmi+to+s-video+adapter
> 
> 
> With the current price of TVs it might be cheaper to just buy a new one.


That’s not the TV, its the DirecTV Genie receiver outputs


----------



## adamz (May 13, 2018)

If the Genie has S-video out and RCA out audio, you can use a device like the one below from Home Depot. You can then use your coax cable to feed ch. 3 or 4 to the 2nd TV set. 

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Zenith-RF-Modulator-Video-Converter-with-S-Video-Input-VRFMOD1/310551736


Amazon has them too, just search for "rf modulator with s video" in Amazon's search bar.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Many old VCRs had antenna out. If you have one with an HDMI input and antenna out you could use that.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

joed said:


> Many old VCRs had antenna out. If you have one with an HDMI input and antenna out you could use that.





I'm asking, not stating a known fact. Are you sure? I thought those were only feed thru splitters with no path to feed another input to the antenna out.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Not 100% sure but any VCR I have had in the past you could choose the 'source' to watch and record. The source could be a SAT box, DVD player, etc. That same source would be output to the RF out jack.
If you have a VCR with an HDMI input. I am not 100% sure they even made them, it should work as modulator.


----------



## Nickd83 (Feb 5, 2020)

As was eluded to in an earlier post, your best bet is an HDMI splitter, connected to an HDMI to cat6 converter. They even sell ones that have built in IR over a single cat6, so you don't have to yell upstairs to change the channel. I believe they can go up to +/- 150', which should be plenty. Pair that with a universal remote and you'll never leave your basement again.

And I have seen HDMI cables up to 100', although I cannot speak to how well they work, as it's usually much easier to run a cat6 than a bulky HDMI.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

I was at my local Wally Mart yesterday and thought about buying this for one of my old TVs.

Check your local store.


----------



## redogsc (Jun 17, 2020)

If you're not concerned about hd in your basement, just get an rf modulator. You'll feed it with the composite video, and audio outputs from your genie. I did this for years from the genie in my living room to my kitchen tv. Your genie can also be set up to see a DirecTV rf (radio frequency) remote, so that you can control the receiver from your basement.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B06XC9Y3VB/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_Q8y7EbMB9EKND


----------

